# Can you identify this vine?



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

jpollman said:


> No, Creeping Charlie is a weed that gets into the lawn and is VERY difficult to get rid of. Here's what it looks like...


John,
I have some of that at my place too, must have some poison Oak, sumac or ivy too because I managed to get some after ripping vines off an Oak tree last year. It wasn't bothering anyone or anything, just thought it should come down, next time I think I'll just leave it alone.


----------

